# Bounce Back Loans



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

is any one else having problems getting hold of one of these?

bloody fuming about this, Government backed, no risk to the banks, 3 times i have been turned down, WHY?????

day of arguing with my own bank tomorrow, and you know what gets my goat so badly? when the banks were in trouble, we, the tax payers, bailed them out, now the tables are turning, they are p***ing over us now

BLOODY LIVID


----------

